# Lutino male breeding question



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2015)

If the DNA tests come back in my favour, I may have a Lutino male winging its way to me next month.

I know absolutely nothing about breeding, but started thinking I might like to breed from him when he is old enough. My question is, can male lutinos breed males lutinos? If they can, what female would given he best chance of this happening?


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Lutino males can have more lutino offspring. But only when the mate is also a lutino. To make both sexes of lutino it is recommended you breed a split lutino male to a lutino hen since breeding a lutino with a lutino contributes to baldness and a high mortality rate in the nest box.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

Obviously breeding with a lutino hen will give you all lutino babies, but it's not recommended, as the lutino mutation was created through some heavy inbreeding and some faults are still around (most notably the bald spot behind the crest). There is no other "ideal" pair to get more lutino babies since females cannot be split (recessive) lutino. Do put some good thought into this before you breed, though - raising healthy, happy, and friendly babies is a tough and sometimes heartbreaking experience. Make sure you're ready first.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys. I won't be breeding for a long time yet. I am just trying to learn and research from you knowledgable people here.
I think my breeder got it right then. The hen is Lutino and male Lutino pied. I know it's not good to breed two lutinos together.
So, if I had a male Lutino, would it be best to get a Lutino split hen?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

The father is a pied, not a lutino pied. Some Pieds can be mostly yellow with a few dark patches of grey on the shoulders. A lutino has to be completely yellow with red eyes.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2015)

Haimovfids said:


> The father is a pied, not a lutino pied. Some Pieds can be mostly yellow with a few dark patches of grey on the shoulders. A lutino has to be completely yellow with red eyes.


Shhhhhh yes, thank you. I remember you telling now. See, I told you I know nothing. 😆


----------



## urchin_grey (Jun 23, 2014)

Dolly said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I won't be breeding for a long time yet. I am just trying to learn and research from you knowledgable people here.
> I think my breeder got it right then. The hen is Lutino and male Lutino pied. I know it's not good to breed two lutinos together.
> So, if I had a male Lutino, would it be best to get a Lutino split hen?


Hens can't be split lutino. They're either lutino or they aren't. 

However, you could breed your lutino male with any hen and get female lutino babies.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2015)

urchin_grey said:


> Hens can't be split lutino. They're either lutino or they aren't.
> 
> However, you could breed your lutino male with any hen and get female lutino babies.


Ok, i shall go let this sink in....slowly 😳


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Sexlinked mutations are complicated. Ill try to summarize the facts about it.

1. Only males can be split to a sexlinked mutation (lutino, cinnamon, pearls)
2. If the dad is a sexlinked mutation and the mom isnt, all the sexlinked mutations will be girls
3. To get a male sexlinked mutation, the dad must either be a visual or split to a sexlinked mutation and the mom must be visual to it.
4. females cannot be split to sexlinked mutations
5. You can also get a sexlinked mutation if the male is split to a sexlinked mutation (however, the sexlinked muations will be girls)
6. if you got a sexlinked muation but the mother and father isnt visual for that mtation, it means the father is split to that mutation.

I hope its easier to understand it that way.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

If he is actually a heavy pied your chances of getting more lutino males isn't looking good. Unless he happens to be split lutino.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

The father must be split to lutino because the parents produced lutino chicks. It isnt possible for a them to have sexlinked chicks if the mother is the only carrier.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Here is a picture of the parents


Here is a picture of the chicks


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Audrey is a lovely breeder but she's way off about her mutations lol.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2015)

Tequilagirl said:


> Audrey is a lovely breeder but she's way off about her mutations lol.


Wow! So you know her? Yes, she is a lovely lady. I guess if she's not too good with mutations, I will just have to take pot luck. I don't really care too much to be honest. My highest priority is having a healthy, happy, friendly bird. I can tell she cares about her babies. I was just daydreaming about getting into breeding as a hobby down the line.

Do you have one of her birds?


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

Yep, the parents are lutino (f) and pied split lutino (m) from what we can tell. All babies from that pairing will also be split to pied unless mum carries it. No offense to this breeder, but cockatiel genetics really aren't that complicated, and she should really brush up on her research.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Dolly said:


> Wow! So you know her? Yes, she is a lovely lady. I guess if she's not too good with mutations, I will just have to take pot luck. I don't really care too much to be honest. My highest priority is having a healthy, happy, friendly bird. I can tell she cares about her babies. I was just daydreaming about getting into breeding as a hobby down the line.
> 
> Do you have one of her birds?


No I don't, but at one time I seriously considered getting one from her. In the end I got my bird locally but I was willing to travel!

A couple of people from this forum had birds from her but I don't think they post here anymore.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2015)

Jaguar said:


> Yep, the parents are lutino (f) and pied split lutino (m) from what we can tell. All babies from that pairing will also be split to pied unless mum carries it. No offense to this breeder, but cockatiel genetics really aren't that complicated, and she should really brush up on her research.


To be fair to her, I think she only does it as a small hobby kind of thing. She focuses more on producing very cuddly tame, friendly pets. I am sure she knows enough to breed healthy chicks.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2015)

Tequilagirl said:


> No I don't, but at one time I seriously considered getting one from her. In the end I got my bird locally but I was willing to travel!
> 
> A couple of people from this forum had birds from her but I don't think they post here anymore.


Do you mind me asking what area of UK you are in? In the catastrophic event that all three chicks are female, I will also have to look elsewhere, but I don't know of anyone in the south of England that hand rears birds like she does.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Double post.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Dolly said:


> Do you mind me asking what area of UK you are in? In the catastrophic event that all three chicks are female, I will also have to look elsewhere, but I don't know of anyone in the south of England that hand rears birds like she does.


I'm in Plymouth


----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2015)

Tequilagirl said:


> I'm in Plymouth


You are a lot more south than me. It would have been a very long journey for you to get one from Audrey. It's still a long drive for us also, but I don't know of anyone else doing what she does. We may make a weekend of it and stay overnight at a hotel before picking up our new baby.

I'm sure you love your little friend wherever you got it.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Dolly said:


> You are a lot more south than me. It would have been a very long journey for you to get one from Audrey. It's still a long drive for us also, but I don't know of anyone else doing what she does. We may make a weekend of it and stay overnight at a hotel before picking up our new baby.
> 
> I'm sure you love your little friend wherever you got it.


Personally, I think I won the birdie lottery with mine, he's very special to me, although I'm sure I'm not the only one who thinks that


----------

